# Hey there!



## edash (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been floating around for quite a while now, so I thought I'd pop here and say hello!

I got back into keeping mantids again this year, and built up a small collection.

Currently keeping _Hymenopus coronatus, Sybilla pretiosa, Creobroter Sp. (thailand), Pseudempusa pinnapavonis, Phyllocrania paradoxa, Miomantis paykulli &amp; Tenodera aridofolia sinesis_

Also, keeping raising some beetles _Eudicella aethiopica, Pachnoda epphipiata franceoisi_

And I've got some _Attacus atlas_ cocoons waiting to hatch!

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2007)

About time to Edward!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

Ian's been on an answering spree :lol:


----------

